# Fotomanipulation



## LoneWolf (7. März 2002)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich hab folgendes Problem Ich hab 2 Bilder












Nun will ich den Kopf des Soldaten ohne sichtbaren übergang durch den Kopf von Keanu Reeves ersetzten. Wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich das am besten mache. Habs schon selber versucht ist aber nichts ordentliches bei rausgekommen.


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

naja, dazu kann ich nur eins sagen:

"VIEL SPASS"!

hab ich auch schon versucht. s was ähnliches in meinem falle.
daraus würde eine schier nie enden wollende aktion...
ich weiss, ne wirkliche hilfe bin ich nicht, aber ich hab gerde den drang verspürt zu schrieben, was ich denke...zum glück hab ich den nicht immer.


----------



## braindad (7. März 2002)

hmm, da hab ich sogar mal lust bekommen, was zu basteln . meinst du in etwa sowas?






aaaah, so ein horror: weshalb kann ich meine jpg bilder nicht "ansurfen"? auch wenn ich die direkte addi im browser eingebe, kommt nur dieses dumme "x" bild vom IE. bei tripod genauso wie bei arcor. :headshot:


----------



## braindad (7. März 2002)

dann halt als anhang: (und warum gottverdammichnochmal kann man beim editieren keinen anhang anfügen?? )


----------



## LoneWolf (8. März 2002)

braindad kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## Nino (8. März 2002)

Ja das würde mich auch gerne interresieren  
Kannst du das vielleicht hier Schritt für Schritt erklären wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## braindad (8. März 2002)

das geht ganz einfach und ist ne sache von ein paar minuten:

1| kopp ausschneiden mit magnet-lasso
2| bildgröße auf a 50% machen (weil kenau's kopf zu groß is)
3| in das zweite bild auf eine neuen ebene einfügen
4| ebenenmaske auf zweiter-ebene erstellenen und diese dann mit schwarz füllen. nun mit einem weißen brush die stellen wieder freisprayen, welche gesehen werden sollen. also quasi nur das kinband auslassen, welches ja über dem kinn liegt  und den hintergrund natürlich
5| neue ebene, "d" drücken (um schwarze/weiße fraben einzustellen) und dann differenzwolken auführen. 
6| ebenenmodus auf "hartes licht" stellen
7| wieder eine ebenen-maske erstellen (diesmal an der dritten ebene ), wieder mit schwarz füllen und wieder das gesicht mit weiß freisprayen.
8| "strg+u" drücken, "färben" anklicken und dann halt nen braunton raussuchen (mit der lab-helligkeit/sättigung rumspielen). 

das wars, hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

Vorschlag:
Tutorial verfassen!
Mich würds interessiern!

MfG
Maniacy

PS: auch dieses Tutorial wäre nicht annähernd so nutzlos (und dreist) wie das von MajinVegeta


----------



## freekazoid (8. März 2002)

@ maniacy

bitte das tutorial von wem? majinvegeta? wa hat denn der für n' tut gemacht?
habe diesen benutzernamen nicht gefunden...bin ich zu blöd???


----------



## LoneWolf (8. März 2002)

Erstmal großes Danke. Ich glaub das Ergebnis ist garnicht mal so schlecht:


----------



## Maniacy (9. März 2002)

Hier seine Tuts:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13453

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13527


MfG
Maniacy


----------

